# Moxon vice



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

One of today's post mentioned the Moxon vice. I was unaware of the Moxon vice and had to look it up. Old dog here learning a new trick. 
This makes me ask "How many of you active on this forum have a Moxon vice in your shop?" 
I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Never heard of it. I looked it up and I would rather have a steel woodworking vise.


----------



## Adnick (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's my dedicated Moxon, most are portable to sit on top of a bench, or anywhere for that matter.....

First photo on the bench, next is stand alone..


Mine is easy to remove so it's still portable 

Regards 
Andy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I am very surprised to learn that you had never heard of a Moxon vise.

My Newfangled bench had something very similar to an adjustable moxon vise. They have a series of holes spaced along the front that can take pipe clamps. 

This one is not MY bench, but it is representative of a typical NFWB.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I thought one of the purposes of a moxon vice was to set on top of your workbench to elevate your work piece.

For hand planing, you want a relatively low work bench, more at the level of your wrist. For cutting dovetails you want to raise the work piece so your lower arm is parallel with the ground when sawing. You can either make two benches, or you can use a moxon vice.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Never heard of it. I looked it up and I would rather have a steel woodworking vise.


Although I've never used one, I really like the idea. I've always used a variety of clamps. 
What I really like about it is you can remove it easily from your workbench to keep a clean flat top. That's important sometimes. A vice sticking up from the bench can be in the way when working sheet materials.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> Although I've never used one, I really like the idea. I've always used a variety of clamps.
> What I really like about it is you can remove it easily from your workbench to keep a clean flat top. That's important sometimes. A vice sticking up from the bench can be in the way when working sheet materials.


The woodworking vice I have is installed flush with the top of the bench. It does have a tab on it I can raise up in which I can use a bench dog with it but when not in use goes down flush with the top of the vice.


----------

